# Who came up with the glass idea then!



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Because its actually very good! much easier to take pics without chasing them around getting snapshots of tails and bottoms :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

You mice are just sooo cute! lovely photos!

I think I seem to have started a trend with the whole wine glass thing :lol:

keeps em still doesn't it! got to be careful with bigger mice in case they tip it over though.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks 

Luckily this glass is quite a large one and difficult to tip...not that i'm a big wine drinker or anything *whistles*


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, what gorgeous mice and such super photo's!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

What lovely little posers xD numers 9 and 13 down from the top are really good shots <3


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That argente with the beautiful roman nose!

And that CHOCOLATE! WOW!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

This is quite a thing in Sweden too (in part of a Swedish mouse forum).  It's a very good way to get them to keep still, and the pictures look really pretty with a wine glass, in my opinion. ^^;;

Your mice are really pretty :3 The two little siblings look like they're trying to push each other off xD


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you! 

Viry, they did push eachother off a couple of time :lol: Boys will be boys!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty! You have rosettes? I noticed the fur on the hips. I didn't know anyone around here was breeding them.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in the UK i'm afraid


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I meant, around the boards "here" :lol: I figured you weren't local to me! :lol: No, I accept that nearly all the amazing mice I see are somewhere very very far away. Which is a good thing so I'm not tempted too much


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I've used glasses and other "perches" for years to keep my meeces contained...I've also put them on mirrors for nifty photos  There are several of us in the US that use the glass trick


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> I meant, around the boards "here" :lol: I figured you weren't local to me! :lol: No, I accept that nearly all the amazing mice I see are somewhere very very far away. Which is a good thing so I'm not tempted too much


I see  I think there's more about than people think, but very few are of standard, i think a lot of people are working on them in secret before they reveal anything, lol, me? well i just love them all, only wish i had more variety when it comes to colour, pattern and coat type. I only have 3-4 colours and they are all satin and all tan :roll:


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Abysinnan dove tan satin dutch...wow what a combo!
He's got the works  .

As usual I am extrodinarily envious at your collections!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful choc buck!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe here but not in general.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Its not an issue anyway, its just a good idea!  so thanks to where ever i saw it first 

and thanks to Kage for pointing out my PEW's lack of whiskers, no clue where in earth they got to!! the last females he was with must have nibbled them :lol:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I stole the glass idea from a dane, but no matter who came up with it, it is a really good way to get pictures, which can be seen in this topic too, thet are stunning


----------



## Annechien (Oct 27, 2011)

love the Variegateds :love1


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Velvet_Meece said:


> and thanks to Kage for pointing out my PEW's lack of whiskers, no clue where in earth they got to!! the last females he was with must have nibbled them :lol:


you'll wanna keep an eye on who's doing the whisker chewing -I know some people say it might be a trait that mothers can pass on to their offspring?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What beautiful mice! You should be very proud


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I Love that trick!


----------

